# Hen is gone!



## pinoypigeon (Feb 15, 2009)

My daughter had open the aviary of my breeding pen and 3 of my Hens flew! 2 of em have babies that im not worried about cause the cock will raise it (hope so) but the other one has eggs and its they are about to hatch! they will be 18 days this coming Friday. 

Please tell me what to do has i dont have any pair that are currenty sitting on eggs. I'd really dont want those poor babies to die as they are about to hatch.

Hoping for someone to give me some advice.
Ryan


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about your hens' taking off but they may come back, I wouldn't give up hope just yet.

Where do you live, perhaps there are other fanciers (with couples on eggs) who can help out if the hens do not return? I have several couples sitting on dummy eggs, and I would love to help if you lived nearby.

There is also a link in the resource forum, on incubation, when there is no alternative.


----------



## pinoypigeon (Feb 15, 2009)

Trees Gray said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your hens' taking off but they may come back, I wouldn't give up hope just yet.
> 
> Where do you live, perhaps there are other fanciers (with couples on eggs) who can help out if the hens do not return? I have several couples sitting on dummy eggs, and I would love to help if you lived nearby.
> 
> There is also a link in the resource forum, on incubation, when there is no alternative.


Ive seen the hen flying around trying to find the loft. What sucks is that i only have 4 that are trained to come back home and they are young and are not really trained yet to get in the loft right away.

I live in Scottsbluff NE and the only one that has pigeons. But i do know someone that has homing pigeons but he is 6 hours away from me. He also dont have any pairs that currently on eggs.

Should i try to pair up a new cock and hen and hope that they lay eggs soon? Kinda upsetting as i dont know what else to do. Poor cock as he is still sitting on the eggs up to now.

Is there an incubator i can buy and try to hatch em myself?


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

the cock will get off the eggs in a day or two, if your lucky he will sit till the babies hatch,
but in the night the cock wont sit on the youngs so if you lucky they will survive the night.

theirs a 50/50 those hens will come back,
breeders usally dont wont come back.


----------

